# Sak Ice 1/21



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hit Sakakwea yesterday afternoon. Headed to a new area on the West end of the lake. Caught quite a few small sauger early and had a nice evening bite ending up catching 4 nice 21" eyes and lost a PIG at the hole.  
Most fish were caught in about 35' on jigging spoons. 
I found some graet new areas to hit this winter although I was really questioning my sanity. Heading 3 miles away from the nearest angler and about 6 miles from my truck, by myself. :eyeroll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Glad you had some good fishing crazy cat...


----------

